# Помогите нотами



## Лабух76 (24 Янв 2016)

Ув Господа музыканты.Помогите сюитой Ю.Гаврилов "Живой уголок"Сюита: 1. Гоша хороший 2.Маленький щенок 3.Золотые рыбки 4.Весёлые поросята. Рад всем за помощь  если поделитесь нотками.Моя почта [email protected]


----------



## shvetka76 (24 Янв 2016)

а разве там четыре части, не пять.?Завтра на работе возьму ноты и отсканирую


----------



## MisterX (24 Янв 2016)

И мне бы!...


----------



## Клара (24 Янв 2016)

Уважаемые коллеги! В сюите Ю.Гаврилова "Живой уголок"одинадцать или двенадцать номеров (попробую на память вспомнить, т.к. ноты на работе): 
Озорные мыши, Сладкий сон персидского кота, Лиса-попрошайка, Гоша хороший, Мечты старой черепахи, Песня ласточки, Маленький щенок, Танго золотого петуха, Тайные планы привязанного козла, Весёлые поросята,  Золотые рыбки.


----------



## sgoryachih (22 Дек 2016)

Клара писал:


> Уважаемые коллеги! В сюите Ю.Гаврилова "Живой уголок"одинадцать или двенадцать номеров (попробую на память вспомнить, т.к. ноты на работе):
> Озорные мыши, Сладкий сон персидского кота, Лиса-попрошайка, Гоша хороший, Мечты старой черепахи, Песня ласточки, Маленький щенок, Танго золотого петуха, Тайные планы привязанного козла, Весёлые поросята,  Золотые рыбки.
> 
> Похоже, все-таки 12 частей в этой сюите. Ещё "Белка в колесе". 5 пьес из этой сюиты были уже на Форуме, а вот остальные мне так и не удалось найти


----------

